# 15-17 Year Old Min-Pin Stopped Eating



## Will_Belmont (Feb 16, 2011)

It started this past Saturday, when I noticed he wouldnt touch his food and our other dog (Husky/Germ. Sheppard Mix) would eat it.

He still drinks a lil bit of water but not as much as he normally would.

He refuses to eat dry dog food, or canned/wet food.

He ate about a 2 inch by 2 inch piece of waffle when i broke it up and hand fed it to him, but now he just refuses to be hand fed.

IM wondering if its a tooth decay issues (he's 17 yrs old from the paperwork dates), and last time he was at the vet they mentioned he has some bad teeth.) Im wondering if thats bothering him enough to discourage him from eating.

So since this past Friday he's eaten that waffle piece and a little bit of random hand fed food. he was vomiting/dry heaving this past weekend as well.

When I walk him he still urinates plenty and I'm trying to keep him hydrated, but the last time he did #2 it was almost pure liquid. and that was Saturday.

He also appears to have little to no energy most of the day, in the mornings he gets up and walks around the front yard with me and looks like he's excited when i feed the cat so i tried to give him a lil puppy food in his bowl and he would just walk away from it.

I'm about to get a syringe and start forcing wet food/ puppy calorie paste into his mouth to keep him from getting malnutrition-ed.


some notes:
His Age obviously, 17 yrs old.
He's had the same dog food bowl since like 2002, but its always washed.
My parents recently switched dog food from Iams to Alpo a few weeks prior to this starting.
He's mostly blind (Cataracts).
He Is Rapidly Losing weight, you can see his spinal cord discs and feel his hips, which is why I'm gonna start puppy calorie/weight gainer.
He has Low Energy.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

He should have a vet visit to check for medical causes for loss of appetite, including his teeth. Other than that...I hate to say it, but 17 is getting on in years for a dog. He could very well be nearing the end of his road. If this were the case with my dog, I'm not sure I would bother with force feeding. I think I would prefer to feed whatever silliness he wanted (waffles? cat food? scrambled eggs?) until he wouldn't eat any more and then take him in for his final vet visit.


----------



## Will_Belmont (Feb 16, 2011)

my parents are gonna try scrambled eggs and campbells chunky soup while im at work. but it doesnt look good.


----------



## Will_Belmont (Feb 16, 2011)

Another update from last nite.

He tried to poop twice, both times yielded several BB size droppings with ALOT of dark fluid.

The 2nd time there was about 10oz of pure DARK DARK Brown, almost black, fluid with some debris (looked like a small piece of plastic, ie from the top of a microwave dinner). and a few more bb size droppings.

I dont know if this fluid is a result of his reduced, then lack of food intake over the last few days, or something else. But the Fact that there was debris in it wasnt something i wanted to see.

Last time I saw him take a nice healthy poop was late last week, Sat. was the start of the liquid poop but it was a nice light brown color still, now its very dark.

After both of these attempts he seemed to be more "energetic", walking around the house, I tried to give him some really soft bread, he chewed it up and spat it out, same with a lil bit of soup/rice or anything else I tried to hand feed him.

He's still drinking water, but at a slower pace because standing at the water bowl, he loses his balance because he's so weak from not eating food.

Early this morning (around 2-4am, he kept waiting by the door to go outside, so I would take him out, and he would urinate normally, walk around and stand in the middle of the yard, one time he started to cough/hack up something but he either re-swallowed it or nothing came up.)

I dont think this started Friday, I think he started eating less before that and stopped want to eat completely Friday/Sat. Because he has lost so much weight.

I felt around his stomach area and there was no hardened swollen areas, and he showed no discomfort.

My parents are gonna try scrambled eggs today.

Im going to take him to the petsmart thats a 2 minute walk if I cant get him to eat, there's a Banfield clinic there and the Vet i was normally taking him to restructured and now charges $60 for walking in the door pretty much.

Another Note:

The dog lives at my parents house.
I spend 3 or 4 days a week at my parents house to help around the house when Im not working though, (usually Friday->Monday), but since the dog has become ill I've been here since Friday. 

Friday and Saturday his behavior was normal, Sunday he started to show signs of weakness, and Monday and Tuesday he showed decreased ability to stand up for long periods of time, he would lose his balance and fall walking around the yard. He also normally would want in my lap when I sit at the computer desk, now he spends most of the day in his bed, and after he goes outside he goes right back to his bed and sleeps or just lays there.

I've been sleeping with him everynight to monitor him. and My brother watches him during the day.

I've also been informed that a few weeks ago, he caught/found a mouse and was carrying it around before it was taken from him, and he may have taken a bite out of it.

the more info i gather and research, the more it points to PARVO.

He's going to the Petsmart Vet this evening on an "Emergency Patient" basis, will let ya'll know. I'll be at work but my brother and my parents will be there.


----------



## Will_Belmont (Feb 16, 2011)

At the Vets, 

Severely Dehydrated...
Large Growth in his liver putting pressure on his stomach.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

Poor little guy. My thoughts are with you both.


----------



## Will_Belmont (Feb 16, 2011)

Severe dehydration,
Large "growth" in the liver putting pressure on the stomach 
and profusive intestinal bleeding...... 
Still waiting for bloodwork... 
Amongst other things.

he doesnt have the strength to even stand up now.

he spent 4 hours at the vets office on fluid IVs, and is going back tommarow from 7AM to spend all day on IVs and they are gonna try and feed him, and ima try feeding him tonight.

Vet suspects the growth to be cancerous, based on age and how quick it ballooned up and how quick hi lost weight.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry you are going through this. I had a cocker with liver problems (and heart), and when she stopped eating, and had no quality of life, I had the vet give her a peaceful passing. It truly is the last gift we can give a beloved pet. Please keep in mind that animals have no concept of the future...only what they are experiencing now. If the quality of life is gone, it is kindest to let them go peacefully, rather than subject them to numerous medical treatments and days of not feeling good, when it is only buying a small amount of time.
It's much harder on us to let them go. I think of it as we are taking on the pain, so they no longer have it. (((hugs)))


----------



## Will_Belmont (Feb 16, 2011)

I realize that, Vet gave him something for the pain, I took him home and one last try to feed him, this morning the vet referred me to a animal hospital, but on the drive over, I looked into his eyes and he already "looked" gone and I told my mom i didnt think he was gonna make it, 2 minutes after the animal hospital admitted him he went into Arrest... Im just mad he didnt pass on in my arms..

He Passed away this morning, 8:10 am, 17 years old....


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss. You must have been good owners, and gave him a great life, since he lived so long.


----------



## Rinchan (Jan 4, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.

It sounds like you have given a long and wonderful life. And 17 is very old for a dog. The oldest dog I have ever known was our wheaten terrier who lived to 15.


----------



## Everyday Miracles (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss....


----------



## Dakoda (Jan 30, 2011)

Im sorry to hear that  prayers go with you 

Dakoda

_Its is not the end but another new day_


----------



## musapan (Jul 10, 2009)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. At least you were with him close to his final moments. 
I'm sure he couldn't have asked for more.


----------

